# The Academy of Ancient Minds



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Do killer versions of Baroque and Classical Era music. I really enjoy it! i'm listening to their Brandenburg Concertos right now!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> *The Academy of Ancient Minds* Do killer versions of Baroque and Classical Era music. I really enjoy it! i'm listening to their Brandenburg Concertos right now!


Isn't that dangerous? I mean … killer versions? Aren't you taking quite a risk at listening to these? I mean, really, are you still here …?


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Do killer versions of Baroque and Classical Era music. I really enjoy it! i'm listening to *their Brandenburg Concertos* right now!


This could refer to three different recordings.

Hogwood
Egarr or
The Berlin ensemble with that name.

All three very fine recordings, but to call any of them a killer version is IMO a bit overkill.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

premont said:


> This could refer to three different recordings.
> 
> Hogwood
> Egarr or
> ...


Now I'm listening to Ancient Minds do Mozart's Coronation Mass, which is spectacular.

(Emma Kirkby, Catherine Robbin, John Mark Ainsley, Michael George, Choir Of Winchester Cathedral, The Academy of Ancient Music & Christopher Hogwood)


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

That's more often referred to as the Academy of Ancient Music, oft-led by Anthony Hogwood. They have a very fine and highly thought of Messiah (Handel) also. Just about anything Emma Kirkby sings is first rate in my book.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I look forward to hearing these "killer" versions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2018)

larold said:


> That's more often referred to as the Academy of Ancient Music, oft-led by *Anthony Hogwood*. They have a very fine and highly thought of Messiah (Handel) also. Just about anything Emma Kirkby sings is first rate in my book.


More often referred to as Christopher Hogwood, I'm sure......

I'm actually much more a fan of Egarr than Hogwood, and Egarr himself is _such_ a fun person in rehearsals I've had with him as well. The recordings with Hogwood seemed mainly ho-hum in comparison to other conductors and ensembles in HIP.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

shirime said:


> More often referred to as Christopher Hogwood, I'm sure......
> 
> I'm actually much more a fan of Egarr than Hogwood, and Egarr himself is _such_ a fun person in rehearsals I've had with him as well. The recordings with Hogwood seemed mainly ho-hum in comparison to other conductors and ensembles in HIP.


He can be very good on solo recordings, harpsichord and clavichord. Outstanding I think in Louis Couperin for example and My Lady Nevells Book. He's really good at creating a sense of pulse _gently_.

When he died a London bookseller bought some of his estate and I own one of the books, and was really pleased to find his monogram in it


----------

